# Cutting Video



## Susquatch (Monday at 7:01 AM)

@PeterT - my humble and sincere apologies. I do not know how I managed to miss this amazing post of yours in 'Show us your Tool Height Standard'. 






But I did. I was searching on tool setting height to find a previous discussion on setting Z, saw your post, and realized I'd never seen it. Your cover comments intrigued me enough to watch another YouTube video. And I'm SOOOO glad I did! 

This is SOLID GOLD to me. 

It is exactly the kind of thing I see in my brain as I think about metal cutting or bending or stress/strain or fatigue. This video and the different tools and metals it shows will forever change the way I see these things in my mind. I've always seen different cutters and different metals this way, but somewhat imperfectly because I don't have the experiential reality of the actual process to build on - only the theory and the metallurgy and what my mind creates from that. This video adds real world experience at the granular level of the metal. More than that, and beyond what my mind ever saw, the video adds the impact of occlusions, tool tip welding, and other microscopic granular effects that make the cutting process so imperfect. My mental modelling is forever changed and will never be the same again! 

It was also quite mesmerizing to see such an amazing video of what my mind sees. It was a bit like looking at a recording of my own thoughts. Sort of a much deeper level than listening to an audio recording of my own voice. Soooo amazing! 

THANK YOU PETER!


----------



## Tecnico (Monday at 10:46 AM)

Well, thaaat was interesting!  Perfectly matched music!  It nicely shows the gumminess of some steel and displays how the material sticks to the tool edge and leaves behind a trail of pits.

Would be interesting to see samples of machining aluminum too.

D


----------



## Degen (Monday at 12:36 PM)

Susquatch said:


> @PeterT - my humble and sincere apologies. I do not know how I managed to miss this amazing post of yours in 'Show us your Tool Height Standard'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen several videos on this over the years, but it is always a great reminder/refresher as you catch new details.


----------



## PeterT (Monday at 12:48 PM)

HaHa, glad you liked it. Sadly I probably saw the exact same movie or something like it when I was in school, which was many years ago. There were many like that, probably in the dumpster by now. They always had that same look & feel: grainy B&W flicking film, the obligatory intro count down numbers, usually an industrial setting like an automotive plant or aircraft factory, dudes smoking pipes or working some machine with a tie on (maybe staged for film day?). I particularly like the 40's vintage aircraft engine videos. Amazing what they achieved from a drawing to a fire breathing monster in mere months. These days it would take as long to book the first Zoom conference planning meeting LOL.


----------

